# GWT: Zur Laufzeit Bilder hinzufügen



## CelikBlek (28. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Idee wie man in GWT zur Laufzeit Bilder in WebApplikation laden kann?

Was ich vorhabe ist, wie bei Joomla z. B. aktuelle Bilder, Banner hinzuzufügen. Ohne dabei die Sourcen neu kompilieren zu müssen.

Schöne Grüße,
Hakan Özdemir


----------



## byte (28. Jul 2009)

Meinst Du Bilder, die der Server erzeugt?

Habs selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber ich würd mal folgendes probieren: Schreib Dir ein Servlet, dass das Bild generiert und in den ResponseStream schreibt (richtigen MIME Type nicht vergessen).

Dann kannst Du in GWT dynamisch ein Image über diese URL erzeugen und anzeigen: [c]Image img = new Image(servletUrl); [/c]


----------



## CelikBlek (28. Jul 2009)

Hallo byto,

daran habe ich auch als aller erstes gedacht. Aber ich denke es wird ein wenig umständlich dadurch oder?

Was ich vorhabe ist folgendes. Der Admin soll meinetwegen über einen FileUploader ein Bild auf die SEite hinzufügen können. Zum Beispiel zu einem Anlass wie Weihnachten oder Muttertag.

Ein weiterer schicker Punkt wäre zum Beispiel auch ein Folder mit Bildern, den ich definieren kann, indem das System Random ein Bild anzeigt. Idee dafür?

Gruß


----------



## byte (28. Jul 2009)

Du kannst natürlich auch einfach nur vom Server die URL des Bildes abfragen, dass geladen werden soll und dieses direkt per [c]new Image(url)[/c] einfügen.
Aber irgendwoher muss die Information ja nun kommen, welches Bild angezeigt werden soll.

Den letzten Punkt kannst Du ja recht simpel erreichen. Einfach die Bilder durchnummerieren und dann per Random ein bestimmtes Bild direkt in GWT laden. Wenn die URLs der Bilder statisch sind, gehts ja auch ohne explizite Server Anfrage.


----------



## CelikBlek (29. Jul 2009)

Ok. So funktionierts. Bin noch nicht 100% damit zufrieden wie ich es gelöst habe. Werde nochmal einwenig daran tüfteln. Poste dann mal mein Ergebnis. Mal schauen ob es dann was taugt


----------

